# Best length for speargun??



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

What is the best length for a speargun? I currently use a polespear, but am thinking on stepping up, since an AJ bent my aluminum pole to a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Dependswhere you're going to be shooting, what you're going to be shooting at, how tall you are, etc.

As with most topics, you'll get different opinions. Generally:

For tight shooting in and around wrecks a shorter gun (36-42") may be the best choice - quicker to swing and reload. 

For more open areas like Rigs or Natural Bottom or forAJ's, & Cobia, go with a bigger gun (48-54")- which will give you more power and range.

48" guns have been the most popular over the last couple of years.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The 48" shaft guns seem to be the best suited to be an all purpose gun. Bigger guns are more suited for open water and bigger fish. Smaller guns are more manuverable and easier to shoot in tight spaces. 

For around here, we do not have too many tight spaces to shoot in. The only time I take down my smaller gun is when I am shooting on the bridge rubble sites. Other than that, I take my bigger gun down 95% of the time. I can load less bands to shoot a smaller fish. Or load all 3 to power through something larger. Get the biggest one you can load comfortably.


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

Thank you for the knowledge. I'm leaning to a 48" now. I use to think bigger was better, but I can see why its not always.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

48"


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

48" to 52" seems to be a good all-around gun.

I started out with a 42" Biller and recently upgraded to a Riffe C3X. I don't remember the exact size of the c3x... maybe around 56". 

At times I felt a little under-gunned with the Biller, but with the Riffe, I find myself passing up shots on triggers and smaller snapper... just don't really want to reload that thing for asmaller fish. Something in between those two guns would be a great gun for just about all conditions. Check out the Riffe c2x.


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

i have a 45" biller (s.s) & a wood 48" biller. i would go with the wood 48" i dont care big fish(60#) or small fish (1#) the 48" is easy to shoot & reload ,to fill the stringer up. just make sure you get the biggest bands you can pull, i shoot 2 -- 3/4" & 1 -- 5/8" bands & have no problem getting my shots in.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

When you look at guns, and there stated length...read beweeen the lines. Some measure there guns by the shaft length, like Biller goes by there shaft length, wich is deceptive, and some go buy the stock length, which can be deceptive.

True measure of a gun is the amount of band stretch. Perfect example, the midhandle Riffe Hawian is a 50" stock, and the standard and competitor #3 are 55 inch stock. But, both have the same exact band stretch, same shaft, and same exact power.

And you cant go by shaft length, because a JBL has only a couple inches of overhang, and a Biller and Riffe come stock with about 10" of overhang, so a 48" biller actually only has as much band stretch as a 42" JBL.

Confused yet? 

If you like going out and slayin the crap outta trigger and gray snapper and such, a smaller gun will do ya fine. If your wanting to knock down some AJ, (wich it sounds like from your pole spear abuse!)15 pound snappers from 15 feet away and such, a bigger gun that you can comfortably load will be better.

Riffe #3, JBL woody magnum, or Biller/ Sea Hornet / Spearfishing Specialties 54" are all the same band stretch.

I just happen to have a Riffe for sale I am about to post


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

42"-48" wood Biller. If you're an average size person with decent physical capabilities, I suggest the 48" Biller. Even if you add guns to you're arsenal, you'll keep that 48" Biller due to it's versatility. And they can be bought new at a great price point.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im also looking to add a 48" to my collection of gear!

BOHUNTER


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

all good advice I would add, that depending pon your experience . start out picking a gun about the size of the biggest fish you shoot. as you get more experienced and you can shoot BIGGER fish than your gun. 38-48 inches are a good start. YOu can later change to a heavier shaft, and bands for really big fish. good luck..


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

The guys over at MBT suggested the Biller 38 Special and adding a 3rd band. They have not steered me wrong yet. I bought the gun and I am very happy with it. That extra band is the ticket for power!


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

FelixH said:


> 48" to 52" seems to be a good all-around gun.
> 
> I started out with a 42" Biller and recently upgraded to a Riffe C3X. I don't remember the exact size of the c3x... maybe around 56".
> 
> At times I felt a little under-gunned with the Biller, but with the Riffe, I find myself passing up shots on triggers and smaller snapper... just don't really want to reload that thing for asmaller fish. Something in between those two guns would be a great gun for just about all conditions. Check out the Riffe c2x.


 

i have the riffe c2x and i love it. riffes are a little more complicated to learl how to load but after a wile ull be able to reload just as fast as any other gun....good luck!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i bought a 48'' biller with 3 bands and have killed everything under the water that i have wanted. largest fish was a 40 lb jack. anything larger i will catch on rod n reel. i have a 60 also that i won in a tournament and it is just to big. probably will never use it but keep it as a spare just in case.


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Give Mako spearguns a call. They have unbelievable customer service and very reasonable prices. Tell Dano what you need, and he will get you set up right. I have a 130cm railgun that shoots like a laser. Its is to big for small places, but really excels out in the open. I am also 6'-4" so the length is not a problem.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

"...i shoot 2 -- 3/4" &amp.."
What is amp?
I pulled out my Biller Competition Sea Hornet from the 1980's. I measured the band stretch to around31". All this talk of 48" makes me feel less than manly.:whistling: Hopo I measured wrong, but from past readings I know Claydoh know what he is talking about.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I also have a Mako and love it so far. I just got it out and measured it, 53 inches overall length, from first band to first hook on shaft is 41 inches, and the shaft length is 58 inches. It has two bands that mesure 2 inches circumference when not stretched. It's very light and is slightly positively buoyant when shaft is not loaded. I have killed 8 -10 pound snapper from 10-15 feet away and had the WHOLE shaft go all the way through the fish, only leaving the line in the fish. I was given the gun as a birthday present but my brother who bought it for me said the guy Dano is VERY helpful and will talk to you about what you want to do and build a gun to what you want to do.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to chuckle some reading about spearguns. I've been out of diving for quite a while but started in the good ole days of the late 60's. Use to think bigger was better. Use to tote a sawed off magnum 3 bander with a 5 inch detachable head on five feet of cable. I was ready for the bigguns. My older brother shot a hawaii sling free shaft. He use to tear me up on fish. While I was looking for that bigun, he was stringing stacks of 5-10 pounders. Even if I shot some smaller fish, the time it took to rerig just wasn't worth it.Finally learned my lesson and went to a 8 foot pole spear. The old spearguns are still hanging upstairs at my shop.


----------



## spearguns (Sep 4, 2011)

I just love the Cressi Geronimo Elite Camo 85cm. I know its a euro size, but its just insane. Powerful and agile, camouflage and accurate. Plus it comes with a reel. you get the nice side to side agility with it and its powerful enough still to stop most things up to 12 feet away. Ideal for the Amberjack. You know how fast the smaller ones will come up on you. you need something that you can swing about pretty quick when you have to.


----------

